# Anyone had to downreg for IUI?



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have just had my appointment for IUI and have been told I will need to down regulate my cycle by sniffing (as with IVF) for my IUI, has anyone else done this?  Most people I have read about just inject?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hello fellow 'clomid oldie' ...fancy seeing you over here!  

there have been some girls on the IUI thread who have had to sniff from what I remember - just can't remember exactly who. 

Have you tried posting on the IUI girls TTC? there may be someone on there.

did they explain why you  had to do it this way rather than wait for af and just start injecting?

S
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no they didn't really explain and I stupidly didn't ask   I was told they don't do clomid IUI's or unmedicated ones.

Will try posting on the IUI TTC thread......Cheers B3ndy....bit scarey leaving the clomid thread isn't it......


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I had to downreg for iui, its so the clinic can control your cycle. I got a jab on day 21 of zolodex, two weeks later a base line scan.

The down regging drugs can make you feel menopausal!!  

good luck x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks kizzymouse


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there Sarah,
I had to sniff and inject on my IUI cycles too.  I done them both at the same time.  When I did it the difference was I was sniffing and injecting at the same time and not sniffing to down reg first)
Hope this helps
Helly
xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah

        I did the nasil spray the 1st time round(Buserilin) I had to take it every for hours & twice at night!!! Im off the the Hospital on Monday for my medication for my 2nd go of iui.I found it very tireing as I took it at 8am,12pm,4pm & midnight!! 

  I think next time I will change the time to start at 7am,so my last one at night will be 11pm.
I sent my mobile phone to those times...

I hope this is of some help?

Good luck 

Francine xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

God !! I just read my reply... I think I need to go back to school !! 

        My spelling ..... 


    Francine x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thankyou Helly  

Francine - I think even 11pm is late for me sometimes   Where are you having treatment?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Why don't you come on the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82476.105

Good Luck for this cycle!


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah 

        I having my treatment at yeovil Hospital in somerset.when I did the Nasil spray  last time I was very tired staying up till midnight,sometimes I would get into bed with the tv on & fall asleep,DH would turn the tv off!!! but then I would wake up with my alarm!!!


        When do you start your medication?

  Francine xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not for a while yet am waiting for my appointment with nurse to be trained


----------

